# Gaming-Monitor, 144 Hz - möglichst groß, möglichst günstig



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

*Gaming-Monitor, 144 Hz - möglichst groß, möglichst günstig*

Mahlzeit,

passend zum bevorstehenden Upgrade auf eine GTX 1080 Strix spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, einen passenden Gaming-Monitor zu besorgen, der meinen 40"-Zoll HDTV von Samsung ablösen soll. Nun bin ich verwöhnt, wenn es auf die Größe ankommt, weil der Bildschirm der Mittelpunkt des Wohnzimmers ist, vor dem ich nicht nur in meinem Sessel direkt davor sitze, wenn ich am PC bin und zocke, sondern auch mit meiner Freundin auf der Couch dahinter, wenn wir Netflix schauen. Auf die Größe kommt's also an, da nehme ich auch lieber mit einem HDTV und höherer Latenz Vorlieb, zumal ich eh keine oder kaum Online-Shooter spiele, bei denen es am wichtigsten wäre.

Meine Anforderungen an einen Monitor wären grob ausgedrückt:



Möglichst groß, unter 30 Zoll geht gar nix
Dreistellig im Preis, mehr ist mir zu teuer
144 Hz wichtiger als 4K

Habt ihr Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen? Ich bin beispielsweise auf Amazon.de auf den AOC C3583FQ (35") für 699€ gestoßen... alles andere liegt meist weit über 1000€ - zu teuer. Mein Gaming-Setup im Wohnzimmer seht ihr auf den folgenden Bildern und das möchte ich so auch beibehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Eine GTX1080 zu kaufen um damit auf 2560x1080 zu spielen und nicht mal G-Sync zu verwenden... willst du das echt machen?
Jetzt bist du eh schon drei Tage im neuen Job, da kannst du doch wohl zum Vorgesetzten gehen und sagen: "Hey,... hey, Boss, ich brauch mehr Geld!" ?

Weil ich langsam auf einen neuen Monitor schiele, hab ich mich in den letzten Wochen auch umgesehen. 
Als reines Spielgerät, würden mich 2560x1080 auch wenig stören, aber die Pixeldichte auf dem Desktop muss unterirdisch sein (naja, "unterirdisch"... vergleichbar zu FullHD auf 27")
Zudem produzieren die AMVA Panele zwar gutes Schwarz und "besser als TN, schlechter als IPS" Kontraste, neigen aber zu Ghosting.

Das interessanteste Gerät für Nvidia-Besitzer wäre da eigentlich der, hoffnungslos überteuerte, Predator Z35. 

Der AOC Monitor hat leider keine Höhenverstellbarkeit. UU. müsstest du da bis zu einem kompletten Jahrgang an PCG-Heften darunterpacken.
Falls dich das nicht stört, ist der Monitor aber das einzige in Frage kommende Gerät.

Aber, wenn hauptsächlich die Größe zählt, Reaktionszeit und Inputlag vernachlässigbar sind, könntest du fast überlegen, doch 4k anstelle der Hz zu nehmen und dir ein 4k-TV-Gerät mit 
HDMI-2.0-Eingang zu nehmen, wie zB den Philips 40PUT6400 und diesen auf den Tisch zu knallen. 
(Äh, dass du, im Abstand von 50cm, längerfristig Hals-Nasen-und Ohrenkrebs bekommst, muss erst bewiesen werden...)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Eine GTX1080 zu kaufen um damit auf 2560x1080 zu spielen und nicht mal G-Sync zu verwenden... willst du das echt machen?



Danke für den Input. 

Mein TV-Schrank ist ohnehin sehr niedrig, einen Stapel Magazine müsste ich also definitiv nicht drunterschieben. Die Gefahr besteht eher, dass der Monitor zu hoch als zu niedrig ist, aber das passt schon.^^

Den Predator Z35 habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, sogar den X34, der knapp 1.200 kostet und mit 144Hz/1440p natürlich super wäre. Auf 4K lege ich es da wirklich nicht unbedingt an, da sind mir 144Hz / G-Sync nach zahlreichen Nutzerberichten, die ich mir nun durchgelesen habe, wesentlich wichtiger. Habe gerade aber leider übersehen, dass der AOC nur FreeSync hat. Tatsächlich würde ich eher zum Z35 tendieren...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht noch ein Vierteljahr warten, ich hab letztens gelesen dass ASUS diesen Sommer/Herbst eine ganze Armada an GSync/Freesync-TFTs in diversen Größen und Auflösungen auf dem Markt bringen will.

Oder magst du nicht so lange warten?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder magst du nicht so lange warten?



Ich will nicht, aber ich kann. 

Was ich gerade sehe, es gibt einen Amazon Warehouse Deal - den X34 für 960 statt 1.200. "Kleiner Schönheitsfehler auf der Rückseite" und 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Ist natürlich dann so eine Sache mit der Garantie, die ich bislang noch bei keinem meiner vielen HDTVs ect. in Anspruch nehmen müsste. Hat aber kein 144Hz. Hm.


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Falls es die G-Sync-Version ist, nicht schlimm. G-Sync macht die 144Hz ja überflüssig, bzw. nicht notwendig für flüssiges Spielen.
Schönheitsfehler auf der Rückseite wäre akteptabel. Interessanter ist aber die Vorderseite. Könnte ja sein, dass er wegen Backlight-Bleedings oä. retourniert worden ist. 

Aber da du Rückgaberecht hast, kannst du das Experiment ja wagen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Falls es die G-Sync-Version ist, nicht schlimm. G-Sync macht die 144Hz ja überflüssig, bzw. nicht notwendig für flüssiges Spielen.


 jein: wenn der Monitor nur 60Hz hat, die Graka aber zB 90 schaffen könnte, wäre es blöd, wenn man keinen Monitor hat, der BIS ZU 144Hz schafft  


@Dennis zum X34: der hat ja kein  16:9, das weißt Du? ^^ Als gleichzeitiger TV-Ersatz nicht so dolle, zumal dieses Sonderformat ohnehin sehr teuer ist, weil es noch exotisch ist.


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Naja, aber die G-Sync-Version des X34 hat ja ohnehin 100Hz, das hab ich gemeint.  Das es weniger schlimm sei, 100Hz mit G-Sync zu haben, als nur 144Hz.

Die FreeSync-Variante hätte immerhin 75Hz. Der wäre halt vlt. ein Kompromiss, weil der mit 3440x1440er-Auflösung  schon genausoviel kostet, wie der Z35.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie finde ich die alle nicht so ganz geil. Mir wäre schon volles 144Hz+G-Sync lieber als 1440p mit <144Hz und G-Sync zumindest in diesem Fall, weil der Z35 noch ein wenig größer in der Bilddiagonale ist (und EEK A statt C, wobei das eher zweitrangig ist). Und ja, die sind dann natürlich 21:9, so einen pimmeligen 27-Zoller stelle ich mir aber nicht hin. 

Vielleicht warte ich doch auf die neuen Geräte, von denen der Sauerlandmann spricht. Ich will einfach nur einen großen Bildschirm, der mehr als 60 Hz + G-Sync hat. Sonst könnt ich mir ja gleich einen bekackten Aldi-Pressspan-Schreibtisch in beschissener Buche-Optik kaufen und an so einem Monitor zocken, an dem ich nicht mal meine Steuererklärung machen würde. Ich bin verwöhnt, Mann!


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Also, dafür, dass du von einem TV-Gerät kommst und keine Twitch-Shooter spielst, bist du plötzlich sehr anspruchsvoll. 

Ja, wenn's nicht eilt, ist Warten wohl besser. Die Marktlage für große und schnelle Monitore ist furchtbar. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist auch nicht dabei,
obwohl der Predator-X34A und der ASUS-ROG-Swift (gleiches Panel) schon nah dran sind. Günstiger, dafür ohne Lautsprecher und Unterbodenbeleuchtung, wäre gut...

Im Zweilfelsfall hätte ich, gerade bei einer GTX1080, aber lieber ein hochwertigeres Bild bei 60Hz, als ein hässlicheres bei 144Hz, muss ich sagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Vielleicht warte ich doch auf die neuen Geräte, von denen der Sauerlandmann spricht. Ich will einfach nur einen großen Bildschirm, der mehr als 60 Hz + G-Sync hat. Sonst könnt ich mir ja gleich einen bekackten Aldi-Pressspan-Schreibtisch in beschissener Buche-Optik kaufen und an so einem Monitor zocken, an dem ich nicht mal meine Steuererklärung machen würde.* Ich bin verwöhnt, Mann! *


Merkt man gar nicht... 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Im Zweilfelsfall hätte ich, gerade bei einer GTX1080, aber lieber ein hochwertigeres Bild bei 60Hz, als ein hässlicheres bei 144Hz, muss ich sagen.



In dem Falle würde ich mir einfach einen 55-Zoll-UHD-Fernseher hinknallen. Wäre dann immer noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden, weil ich schon das brillante Bild von SUHD gesehen habe, die derzeit noch so rein gar nicht erschwinglich sind (3.000 aufwärts?). 

Nachdem ich mir nun aber viele Erfahrungsberichte auf /r/buildapc und /r/pcmasterrace (...) durchgelesen habe, tendiere ich deutlich mehr zu 144 Hz. Konstante und hohe Framerate ist mir auch grundsätzlich wichtiger als ein besseres Bild. Mein Auge ist sowieso empfindlich und mir fällt jeder Scheiß auf (deshalb habe ich vielleicht auch Flexodrucker gelernt...^^). Ob das nun eine leicht einbrechende Bildrate oder grundsätzlich niedrigere Framerate ist, oder ob der Magentawert des Bildschirms um 0,5% davon abweicht, was für mich dem Idealwert entspricht. Wenn das Blut nicht den perfekten Rotton hat, werd ich knatschig. 

Ja, ich bin eigentlich sehr anspruchsvoll und der HDTV ist halt ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit, wo ich noch primär an der Konsole gespielt habe. 

Das finde ich übrigens sehr hilfreich: Best Gaming Monitors: Buyer's Guide (June 2016) - 144Hz+, 1440p & 4K - und die Marktlage ist in meinen Augen tatsächlich furchtbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2016)

Displayport 1.3: Asus zeigt UHD mit 144 Hz und FHD mit 240 Hz

Darauf bin ich die letzten Tage gestoßen. 240Hz klingen auch ganz nice. Ob allerdings auch was Größeres als 27" kommen wird, das ist leider nicht so sicher.


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Auswahl ist immer gut. 
Aber, falls du, für (gemunkelte) 500€, zB nur ein 24" FullHD-Gerät mit TN-Panel bekämst... nee, da könnte ich ja gleich bei meinem 22" 120Hz-Teil bleiben.
G-Sync hin oder her. 

Mist, kann ich als kastiges Brot nur sagen. So richtig Mainstream wird G-Sync auch im Sommer nicht werden, die lassen sich das noch kräftig bezahlen.
Jetzt, wo es endlich die passenden Grafikkarten dazu gäbe, sind sowohl die VR-Brillen, als auch die passenden Monitore noch ein gutes Stück zu teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die alle nicht so ganz geil. Mir wäre schon volles 144Hz+G-Sync lieber als 1440p mit <144Hz und G-Sync zumindest in diesem Fall, weil der Z35 noch ein wenig größer in der Bilddiagonale ist (und EEK A statt C, wobei das eher zweitrangig ist). Und ja, die sind dann natürlich 21:9, so einen pimmeligen 27-Zoller stelle ich mir aber nicht hin.


 also, anscheinend sind Dir die Maße nicht so ganz bewussst: die 34 Zöller haben vor allem wegen der Breite einen so "großen" Zoll-Wert - das eigentliche Display ist aber ein 27 Zoll-WQHD, der einfach nur viel breiter ist - mehr nicht. Ein 27 Zoll WQHD wie zB der hier Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hat ein genau so hohes Display wie ein 21:9 WQHD mit 34 Zoll. Aber weil es halt nicht so exorbitant breit ist, sind es "nur" 27 Zoll Diagonale. Dafür kostet der Dell nur ca die Hälfte.

Für Filme & co bei 16:9 wird also auch der 34 Zoll "nur" wie ein 27 Zoll-Modell wirken.


Vlt. wäre ein guter LCD-TV für dich die bessere Wahl. G-Sync / Free-Sync ist nett, aber an sich nur dann wichtig, wenn man empfindlich ist und trotz V-Sync immer noch was meint zu sehen, was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Bis vor 1-2 Jahren hat doch auch so gut wie niemand gesagt "OMG, dieses verfluchte Tearing!!! Die Seuche der Gamer-Menschheit!"


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, anscheinend sind Dir die Maße nicht so ganz bewussst: die 34 Zöller haben vor allem wegen der Breite einen so "großen" Zoll-Wert - das eigentliche Display ist aber ein 27 Zoll-WQHD, der einfach nur viel breiter ist - mehr nicht. Ein 27 Zoll WQHD wie zB der hier Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hat ein genau so hohes Display wie ein 21:9 WQHD mit 34 Zoll. Aber weil es halt nicht so exorbitant breit ist, sind es "nur" 27 Zoll Diagonale. Dafür kostet der Dell nur ca die Hälfte.
> 
> Für Filme & co bei 16:9 wird also auch der 34 Zoll "nur" wie ein 27 Zoll-Modell wirken.
> 
> ...



Ja doch, das ist mir bewusst. Beim Gaming würde es sich halt relativieren durch die Breite und weil ich direkt davor sitze. Weil ich aber gerade gelesen habe, dass Netflix kein echtes 21:9 anbietet, sondern irrsinnigerweise sowohl horizontale als auch vertikale Streifen einblendet, ist das natürlich tatsächlich suboptimal. 

Was G-Sync angeht - ich bin einer von denen, für die so eine Scheiße produziert wird und die dann auch dafür bezahlen (nachdem ich mir die letzten 3-4 Jahre so gut wie nichts gegönnt und gespart habe, bin ich nun auch in der Lage dazu, ohne dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen). Jeden noch so kleinen FPS-Einbruch spüre ich es nervt mich auch leider. Ich habe jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten gelesen, dass für genau solche penible Typen wie mich deshalb ein G-Sync-Monitor eine Erleichterung bringt und dafür sorgt, dass FPS-Schwankungen, die eben einfach normal sind, einfach nicht mehr spürbar sind. Klar, ist im Grunde immer noch so eine Kleinigkeit, First-World-Problem, was auch immer... mit einer entsprechend leistungsfähigen Grafikkarte ist es auch Wurst, wenn die Framerate auf 60 gecappt wird - ist es halt konstant. Aber mit einer GTX 1080 denke ich mir dann zumindest bei aktuellen Spielen, dass ein Framerate-Cap mit V-Sync irgendwo Verschwendung ist, wenn da eigentlich noch mehr geht und G-Sync auch gleich die FPS-Schwankungen glättet. Wie bereits gesagt, ich bin sehr sensibel und anfällig für sowas und Spielgefühl ist mir wichtiger als Grafikqualität, sodass ich 144 Hz/G-Sync einer höheren Auflösung vorzieht. Problem ist, das Gerät, das ich will existiert offenbar nicht bzw. ist nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Weil ich, wegen eines anderen Threads, in Rise-of-the-Tomb-Raider mit Auflösung herumspiele...

Eigentlich hast du recht. Die niedrige Auflösung fällt beim Spielen wirklich nicht störend auf. Sie ist zwar am Detailgrad der Objekte erkennbar,
ruiniert jetzt aber nicht das Gesamtbild, solange du dafür die Bildverschönerungsmittel aktivieren kannst. Rise mit so 60-90+fps zu spielen, hat definitiv was. 

Und wenn du den PPI-Rechner verwendest, wäre die Pixeldichte bei 720p (bzw. bei mir 800p wegen 16:10) auf 22" mit 67ppi (bzw. 69ppi) schlimmer,
als 2560x1080 auf 35", was 80ppi ergäbe.

Im schlimmsten Fall kannst du den Z35 also eigentlich holen, vlt. als B-Ware-Deal, und, falls sich die GTX1080 wirklich langweilt, einfach Downsampling verwenden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2016)

Ich muss mir da nochmal genauer Gedanken machen. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht HDTV + Monitor hier bei meinem Setup unterbringen und evtl. nebeneinander stellen kann. Wird halt sehr eng und gefällt mir wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt, wenn ich die Teile deshalb nicht zentriert auf dem Schrank stehen habe, aber wenn halt einfach keine Monitore existieren, die meinen Ansprüchen genügen, muss ich wohl umdenken. Wenn so ein 34-Zoll-Teil von Netflix und Co. wenigstens optimal genutzt würde, wäre es noch annehmbar (da werden offenbar sowohl horizontale als auch vertikale Balken eingeblendet, so ein Blödsinn...). Gefällt mir alles irgendwie nicht... 

Ich lass mir das noch durch den Kopf gehen und warte ggf. einfach. Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2016)

Kleines Update: Habe mir nach einigen Recherchen/Erfahrungsberichten auf Reddit nun einfach mal den Predator X34 bestellt. Warehouse Deal für 950€ statt 1.200€ - keine Makel auf dem Produkt selbst, lediglich der Verpackung. Wenn doch, geht er halt zurück. 

Ich habe nachgemessen, und bekomme sowohl HDTV als auch X34 beide noch zufriedenstellend auf meinem TV-Schrank unter und hab dann halt beide wie ein Bonze nebeneinander stehen. Die meisten Leute berichten, die Pixeldichte bei dem Z35 sei für die Größe zu gering und im Schnitt hat das Teil auch schlechtere Bewertungen aus eben diesem Grund. Deshalb nehme ich halt mit 1440p/100Hz und Gsync vorlieb. Irgendwo in der Mitte von dem, was ich eigentlich wollte - aber wenn es halt nicht existiert und wenn doch, wahrscheinlich wesentlich teurer wäre - fuck it.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Ach, ich glaube, in Verbindung mit der GTX1080 wird der Monitor, sodenn er denn fehlerlos funktioniert, dich zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2016)

Das hoffe ich doch auch, habe ja bei den Warehouse Deals auch 30 Tage Rückgaberecht - wenn er nicht taugt, geht er halt zurück und gut. Aber ich bin optimistisch.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Besser geht's eh nicht momentan. Sonst kannst du ja noch immer einen 55" Sony UHD-Fernseher holen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Juni 2016)

Also ich muss schon sagen, Skyrim mit 100 FPS/Hz ist schon sehr angenehm flüssig. Im Gegensatz zu Fallout 4 läuft es auch problemlos in 21:9. Hoffentlich wird meine GTX 1080 nächste Woche verschickt. Laut der Anzeige von Mindfactory war ich unter den ersten 60 Bestellern, hoffentlich erhalten die ausreichend. Ob ich den Monitor behalte (und dabei ggf. austausche/einschicke) hängt jetzt nur davon ab, ob mich G-Sync und die Darstellung der Games überzeugt, wenn ich sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte ordentlich testen kann.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juni 2016)

Das Ding geht definitiv zurück...

- leichtes Backlight-Bleeding (wäre noch vertretbares Ausmaß)
- Overlay-Fehler im Game-Mode (Modus so unbrauchbar)
- neuerdings auch Bildflackern (offenbar auch ein häufiger Fehler)
- Firmware nicht zum Download, müsste man einschicken
- Factory-Reset funktioniert auch nicht nach Vorschrift

Also sorry, aber wenn man etwas zu einem Premium-Preis anbietet, sollte es auch Premium-Qualität liefern. Klar, ist auch bei vielen anderen Produkten der Fall, sonst würden Leute zum Beispiel keine "Beats by Dre"-Köpfhörer kaufen. Aber für 1.300 Euro erwarte ich mehr und einen Monitor der ersten Baureihe zu kaufen, war in diesem Fall wohl eine schlechte Idee, Warehouse-Deal hin oder her. Die Angabe "einwandfrei, nur Verpackung hat Schäden" hätte ja stimmen können. Weil es aber Probleme sind, die scheinbar keine Seltenheit sind, ist (zumindest die erste Baureihe) des X34 ein schlechter Witz, genauso wie der Service von Acer - ein Großteil der Probleme wäre mit einem Firmware-Update lösbar. Wenn man schon die 100Hz-Übertaktung von der Garantie ausschließt, hätte man es ebenso mit dem Firmware-Upgrade tun und dieses wenigstens bereitstellen können.

Ich versuch's dann mit dem 34-Zoll-Pendant von Asus.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber wenn man etwas zu einem Premium-Preis anbietet, sollte es auch Premium-Qualität liefern.


 Naja, es war ja schließlich auch ne Rücksendung, vlt. waren viele der Dinge halt echt außerhalb dessen, was bei dem Modell normal ist. Amazon prüft halt - wenn der erstkäufer nicht klipp und klar von Defekten spricht - nur, ob äußerlich alles okay ist und ob das Ding "läuft". Die machen da aber keinen ausführlichen Test, zB so was wie die OSD-Sache haben die 100 Pro nicht geprüft. 

Acer gilt aber eh bei vielen Monitoren zwar ohehin eher als so lala...  aber man kann hier nicht sagen kann, ob die Meinungen, die du gelesen hast, zwar zahlreich sind, aber trotzdem vielleicht nur 1-2% der Käufer repräsentieren. und >90% der Käufer haben keine Probleme, von denen schreibt aber kaum einer eine Meinung. Wer Meckern will, schreibt halt auch eher  

Und Asus steht an sich auch kaum besser als Acer...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2016)

Wobei gerade der Acer besser sein soll als Asus ... beide Panele aber wohl unterirdische "Ausfallquoten" haben. 

Ich interesse mich ja für das "kleine" Modell, d.h. 27" & WQHD / IPS Panel ... Acer XB271HU- share your experience and show pics! - Page 535

Nach 100 Seiten lesen weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, ob ich mir das antun soll, wenn meine neue Graka endlich lieferbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei gerade der Acer besser sein soll als Asus ... beide Panele aber wohl unterirdische "Ausfallquoten" haben.
> 
> Ich interesse mich ja für das "kleine" Modell, d.h. 27" & WQHD / IPS Panel ... Acer XB271HU- share your experience and show pics! - Page 535
> 
> Nach 100 Seiten lesen weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, ob ich mir das antun soll, wenn meine neue Graka endlich lieferbar ist.


 also, da würd ich 1000x mal eher den Dell nehmen. Dell checkt die Panels genau, bevor sie das Werk verlassen, und passt normalerweise sogar die Farben auf den RGB-Standardfarbraum an.

 Und IPS ist echt kein Argument mehr. Das ist einem guten TN nicht überlegen. Zudem ist der Dell auch noch günstiger.  Ich wüsste echt nicht, was da für Asus spricht, außer das "Gamer-Image" ^^


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2016)

ULMB klingt interessant ... jedenfalls in der Theorie.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Dell auch G-Sync v2 hat, was auch immer das bei Acer bedeuten soll.

Ansonsten wird mir halt von vielen, nicht von dir!, gesagt, dass TN zwar nett ist, aber wenn man Fotos bearbeitet, für was mein Rechner neben Spielen auch genutzt wird, ein IPS wg. dem Farbraum und Farben deutlich besser und passender sein soll, als eben ein TN Panel.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ULMB klingt interessant ... jedenfalls in der Theorie.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Dell auch G-Sync v2 hat, was auch immer das bei Acer bedeuten soll.


 soweit ich weiß hat das nur was mit ner Overdrivefunktion zu tun, keine Ahnung, ob der Dell das auch unterstützt und ob es überhaupt irgendeine Rolle spielt.



> Ansonsten wird mir halt von vielen, nicht von dir!, gesagt, dass TN zwar nett ist, aber wenn man Fotos bearbeitet, für was mein Rechner neben Spielen auch genutzt wird, ein IPS wg. dem Farbraum und Farben deutlich besser und passender sein soll, als eben ein TN Panel.


 Das war mal so, das dachte ich auch noch bis vor kurzem, dass es immer noch so sei. Du kannst/konntest halt mit IPS produktionstechnisch leichter ein Panel produzieren, wo absolute Farbtreue besser umsetzbar ist. Aber es gibt auch "schwache" IPS-Panels, die selbst für Foto-Profis schlechter geeignet sind als ein gutes TN-Panel. Und IPS ist besser für Büros, wo auch mal Kollegen von der Seite schauen MÜSSEN bei möglichst hoher Farbtreue. Aber für den Spieler/Anwender direkt vor dem Monitor ist das ja egal.  

Und wenn du sowieso nicht jemand ist, der zB eine Vorlage eines Kunden bekommt und dann am Monitor zu 100% exakt DIE Farbe sehen MUSS, die später auf einem Profi-Druckmaschine auch ausgedruckt wird, dann wäre selbst ein "nicht ganz so farbtreues" TN/IPS-Panel völlig wurscht. Das ist ja nicht so, als sähe bei einer solchen Preisklasse selbst nach stundenlangem Konfigurieren dann Rot eher nach Braun aus, oder das ganze Bild wie mit einem Gelbschleier, oder dass der Monitor mittelgrün und mitteldunkelgrün nicht unterscheidbar darstellt oder so was.  

Bei IPS ist sogar der Kontrast etwas schwächer als bei TN, und der Strombedarf größer, der Blickwinkel wiederum ist halt besser - kannst du hier auch lesen Lexikon Monitor | IPS  prad ist ja DIE Monitor-Website. und da ist kein Wort mehr von den Farben, weil das eben mittlerweile nicht mehr an der Panel-Art festzumachen ist. 

Wenn Dir am Ende der IPs besser gefällt als der TN, dann wird das zu 99.9% an was anderem liegen als an der technischen Panel-Bauweise


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich probiere es jetzt einfach mal mit dem Asus PG348Q - entweder habe ich Glück oder eben nicht und er geht auch zurück. Kostet ja schließlich auch stolze 1.300€. Hab ihn gerade bei Mindfactory geordert, weil er dort ab morgen lieferbar sein soll - auf Amazon heißt es 1-3 Monate. Klar, der Acer war ein Rücklaufmodell - witzig ist aber, dass er die größte Macke, das Bildflackern, erst jetzt nach drei Tagen entwickelt hat. Und sicher, die Bewertungen sind immer nur Auszüge und grundsätzlich bewerten immer eher die Meckerziegen als die zufriedenen, aber nachdem ich jetzt allein heute von zwei Neukäufern im Widescreen-Subreddit gelesen habe, dass ihre Geräte auch spontan irgendwelche Macken entwickelt haben und dann im Hinblick auf all die anderen Renzensionen auf Amazon (zum ersten Modell, nicht dem X34A), kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Ausfallquote die ganze Sache im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten schon zu einem Glücksspiel macht - und bei dem Preis ist das halt einfach Scheiße. Aber ja, hätte ich den X34A neu bestellt, hätte sich wahrscheinlich mehr Glück gehabt. Wer weiß, ich probier's halt noch paar mal und schau, was passiert, bis ich einen gefunden hab. Oder eben nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ULMB klingt interessant ... jedenfalls in der Theorie.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Dell auch G-Sync v2 hat, was auch immer das bei Acer bedeuten soll.
> 
> Ansonsten wird mir halt von vielen, nicht von dir!, gesagt, dass TN zwar nett ist, aber wenn man Fotos bearbeitet, für was mein Rechner neben Spielen auch genutzt wird, ein IPS wg. dem Farbraum und Farben deutlich besser und passender sein soll, als eben ein TN Panel.



Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Nie. Wieder. TN. 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das Vergleichsvideo:

(Achtung: redet sehr schnell^^)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79r5rxS276Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Nie. Wieder. TN.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das Vergleichsvideo:



Ist halt die Frage, ob die Unterschiede nun am Panel-Typ liegen oder aber einfach daran, dass das IPS-Modell neuer ist (der kam über ein Jahr später raus) und einfach sowieso "besser", also auch mit einem aktuellen TN-Panel bestückt gleichgut wäre, UND ob der gute Mann denn überhaupt beide Monitore in Ruhe abgestimmt hat. ^^ 

An sich hätte der im Video eher die Modellnamen und nicht TN und IPS drüberschreiben sollen, denn um generell TN und IPS zu vergleichen sind die beiden Monitore nicht geeignet. Allein wegen des Preisunterschiedes und weil sie keine parallel veröffentlichten Modelle sind.


Was ich noch vergessen hab und bei ca 6:30 angesprochen wird: bei IPS braucht man eine hellere Hintergrundbeleuchtung, so dass du eher mal Probleme mit "Clouding" vor allem in den Ecken hast, und wie er ja auch sagt, isses Glücksache, ob der gekaufte Monitor das Problem mehr oder weniger hat, selbst wenn man das gleiche Modell zwei Mal holt. 


Und am Ende sagt ja auch keiner, dass jeder TN-Monitor genau so ist wie jeder IPS-Monitor - nur dass es inzwischen schon längst TN-Monitore gibt, bei denen ein gutes IPS auch nicht mehr noch besser ist. Und im Video sind beide Geräte ja sehr ähnlich, bis auf die Blickwinkel-Ansichten, die für einen Einzeluser aber ja irrelevant sind. Wer wirklich absolute Farbtreue BRAUCHT, der wird eh keines von beiden nehmen, sondern VA, was für Spiele wiederum eher Mist ist


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... bis auf die Blickwinkel-Ansichten, die für einen Einzeluser aber ja irrelevant sind.


Eben nicht. Je nach Bildschirmdiagonale und Sitzabstand kann es bei einem TN-Panel sein dass man schon an den Seiten andere Farben hat, auch wenn man mittig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Also einen 21:9 TN-Monitor (falls es sowas geben sollte) würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Je nach Bildschirmdiagonale und Sitzabstand kann es bei einem TN-Panel sein dass man schon an den Seiten andere Farben hat, auch wenn man mittig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Also einen 21:9 TN-Monitor (falls es sowas geben sollte) würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen. ^^


 zu 21:9 kann ich nix sagen, aber bei meinem 27er von BenQ merke ich in den Sitzpositionen, die ich regelmäßig nutze, rein gar nix. Natürlich sollte man auch nicht mit der Nase am Bildschirm sitzen, so dass man wirklich quasi den Kopf leicht drehen muss, wenn man sehen will, was rechts auf dem Schirm steht   ich gehe von 50cm Mindestabstand aus.


----------

